#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Eurosong for Kids

## axs

Binnen 2 weken gaat in Hasselt de finale door van Eurosong for Kids.
Vanaf vandaag is er gestart met de opbouw, deze zal een ganse week in beslag nemen. Vanaf volgende week gaan dan de repetities van start.

Rigging = Procon
Licht = procon en EML
LED = XL-video
Geluid = Imec
Ontwerp komt van Michiel Milbou.


Details licht volgen maar al even een voorsmaakje :
Heel wat VL (2500,3000, 6), Martin fixtures (2000, atomic), spacecannons, stagezooms en deel LED 
Verder hoop conventioneel (oa een PAR36 matrix van 420 stuks, elk apart dimkanaal), diverse clusters PAR64 en het nodige TV-licht.




Show draait op ADB mentor, Virtuoso en 2xGrandMA. (en nog eens alles spare)


Even al enkele details wat rigging betreft. 

184 x 1T takels licht
18 x 1T takels geluid
18 x 1T takels video
5 x benji punten
8 x 1T takels bath alfa



Verdere info en foto's volgen

----------


## daantje

mmm 184 takels voor licht best lekker
ben jij betrokkken hierbij dan?
grtz daniël

----------


## PeTAR

Ik geloof dat we graag foto's willen zien van de hele opbouw  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Bert

wij gaan toch ook 1/2 ton takels gebruiken voor ons geluid.
zal nog laten weten wat er daar aan hangt. maar alles zal D&B audio zijn met name de Q1 line array (meende 54)
Q7
E3
Max
max12
audiotafel is de yamaha pm1d en de pm5d.
en wij doen onze rigging zelf  :Frown:  pff 
ik ga line array hangen en zal warschijnlijk ook een paar dagen permanentie doen.
geluid begint donderdag te bouwen

----------


## BlueConfig

Kan iemand wat foto's posten of kan dit niet? Ik wacht vol ongeduld!!!

Trouwens nog een vraagje heeft: Michiel Milbou ook het ontwerp gedaan van de preselecties? 
't Was lijk niet de gewone 'vrt stijl'.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlueConfig_
> 
> Kan iemand wat foto's posten of kan dit niet? Ik wacht vol ongeduld!!!
> 
> Trouwens nog een vraagje heeft: Michiel Milbou ook het ontwerp gedaan van de preselecties? 
> 't Was lijk niet de gewone 'vrt stijl'.



geduld...geduld!
Ik ben er pas volgende week terug bezig. vandaag me beziggehouden met rigging.
Volgende week troubleshooter.
Vrees dat ik tussendoor geen foto's kan plaatsen, aangezien ik ganse week in frankrijk vertoef.


Verder geloof ik dat je niet meer veel tv hebt gekeken... michiel tekent tegenwoordig voor het merendeel vd shows op tv...

2bert:  Jullie gaan dus in het grote takelbos nog wat bijknopen?

----------


## lifesound

PM1D van Pierre????
Heeft em weer geld opgedaan, of gaat em ergens inhuren?

BTW, laat eens iets van locatie weten Bert, misschien dat ik vrijdag eens binnenspring dan!

----------


## ronny

sowieso is er wel veel inhuur gedaan heb ik de indruk. imec staat in voor geluid, maar heeft op zijn beurt dan weer overal Q bijgehuurd.
Uiteindelijk zit daar materiaal van veel bedrijven bij elkaar...
Altijd leuk om te zien zoiets dan :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## LJ Bert

PM1D komt inderdaad niet van ons die zijn we ergens gaan huren...
maar we hebben toch weer veel geld opgedaan  :Smile: 
binnenspringen zal moeilijk worden vrees ik...
zal kijken of ik donderdag ofzo wat foto's kan maken dan horen jullie het wel.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Show draait op ADB mentor, Virtuoso en 2xGrandMA. (en nog eens alles spare)



Er zullen ongetwijfeld veel spots in hangen en het zal een mooi lichtplan zijn maar 1 ding begrijp ik nog steeds niet.
Waarom 4st. controllers?
De Virtuoso en de GrandMa kunnen toch veel spots aan?

Het zal wel aan mij liggen maar kan/wil iemand dit even uitleggen of zijn visie hierop geven?
Dank u....

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> binnenspringen zal moeilijk worden vrees ik...



Zal idd moeilijk worden. Pasjes staan onder zeer strenge controle en zijn met foto.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Gerrit_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...




Show draait idd op 4 desks
Ben zeker van 1 grandma voor video en de virtuoso op intelli en de ADB voor TV. 
Weet niet meer meteen voor welk gedeelte de 2de GMA er ligt, maar dacht een deel van het intelli.
Backup voor de GrandMA is de GrandMA light en een extra virtuso als BU

Dus ziet het er als volgt uit:
1 Virtuoso voor intelli
1 Grandma voor video 
1 ADB mentor voor conventioneel TV
1 Grandma voor deel intelli???

Heb momenteel enkel riggingplot hier bij me, anders gaf ik je meteen het correcte antwoord.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> ...



Ach ach,

vrijdag is een opbouwdag. Volgens mij zal er dus niet echt veel beveiliging zijn.
Enne ... ik ken daar wat volk om mij binnen te laten hé. 

Bert regelt dat wel [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wat is een benji punt?

----------


## LJ Tom

In het "Belang van Limburg" staat vandaag een klein stukje tekst + een foto van de start van de rigging.
Zal straks anders een scan maken dervan. (http://www.tahf.net/temp/EUROKIDS.jpg)

----------


## axs

http://www.hbvlonline.be/20051115/pu...-01034002.html

Hierbij  het artikel, door te klikken op het PDF-icoontje, krijg je de layout.

Wat je op deze foto ziet is een deeltje van de stage achteraan, met op de middenste dwarstruss achteraan de ballasten voor de syncrolites.
Rechts komt dan de matrix met 420 parren

----------


## LJ Bert

zou zou het er gaan uitzien

----------


## BlueConfig

Waar komt dan de par matrix? Is dat het witte 'achter' het poduim? 
Kan de bolletjes niet tellen om te weten of het er 420 zijn!!

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlueConfig_
> 
> Waar komt dan de par matrix? Is dat het witte 'achter' het poduim? 
> Kan de bolletjes niet tellen om te weten of het er 420 zijn!!



Goh... dat wordt tellen voor je!
ik help je al even op weg... 1-2-3-4-...

----------


## BlueConfig

Klein beetje humor kan hier niet jmmr.
 :Smile:

----------


## tuurKE

@Axs: hoe ben jij bij dit feesje betrokken?

greetz Tuur

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> 
> @Axs: hoe ben jij bij dit feesje betrokken?



Troubleshooter en spotoperator

----------


## Poelmans

Hmm, ik ben gisteren aan het opbouwen geweest in Hal 5 (Nacht vd Verwende Student), en straks de LED daar programmeren. Kzal eens komen kijken als ze mij binnenlaten...

----------


## LJ Bert

hier een voorproefje....

----------


## Barthez

En nu nog graag pic's van de audio Bert, van dat licht en zo'n alluminium vlechtwerk weten we wel hoe het eruit ziet [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## LJ Bert

Alle dan zal ik mijn werk ook effe tonen.






Hier een lijstje van wat wij gebruiken

52 x Q1
14 x Q7
24 x Q-sub
6  x B2
36 x E3
4  x max
8  x max12

verstekt door
37 x D12
14 x E3

----------


## Rookie

Miljaar netjes. Bert voor wioe werk je daar? Ik kom bijna iedere dag voor het "halletje"[8D] en steeds veel productiviteit te zien. Wanneer beginnen de repetities? En is het licht al helemaal geprogrammeerd?Ziet er indruk wekkend uit! Als alles vlot verloopt mega productie.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rookie_
> Wanneer beginnen de repetities? En is het licht al helemaal geprogrammeerd?Ziet er indruk wekkend uit! Als alles vlot verloopt mega productie.



Repetities beginnen dinsdag. Proggen is voor een heel stuk al gebeurd in preproductie, rest gebeurd momenteel en in het weekend.


Blijkbaar zitten we er toch met een paar die hier actief zijn op het forum.
Bert voor Imec, Wim van Roy voor XL-video en ik voor ETF.

----------


## Rookie

Dankzij axs even een kijken mogen gaan nemen zaterdag avond was echt ongeloofelijk! Bendankt hiervoor axs. 

Ik zag net dat de powershop ook zijn steentje bijdraagt in deze productie. Waarvoor leveren zij stroom? 

En hoe vallen repetities mee. Ik kom vrijdag miss wel kijk bij de genrale. als ik er geraak en nog een kaartje kan krijgen :Smile: 

Moeten jullie ook allemaal zondag werken voor danna Winner?

Groeten Dries

----------


## Rookie

Exuseer voor de taalfouten en even Dana haar naam terug juist schrijven anders zou ze miss nog boos zijn [8D]

GRTZ

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rookie_
> 
> Dankzij axs even een kijken mogen gaan nemen zaterdag avond was echt ongeloofelijk! Bendankt hiervoor axs.



Graag gedaan  :Wink:  Was alleen kort bezoekje, maar was nogal hectisch die dag.





> citaat:
> Ik zag net dat de powershop ook zijn steentje bijdraagt in deze productie. Waarvoor leveren zij stroom?



Staan idd 2 trailers met generatoren hier voor de deur. Eentje voor broadcasting. De andere staat vooraan, eens horen wat die daar doet.







> citaat:
> En hoe vallen repetities mee. Ik kom vrijdag miss wel kijk bij de genrale. als ik er geraak en nog een kaartje kan krijgen



Repetities verlopen vlot, om enkele kleine dingen na.
Wel lachen trouwens als sommige kids aanwijzigingen gaan geven aan de regisseur  :Big Grin: 

Als je er vrijdag bent, give me a call. Kaartjes zouden nog te krijgen zijn, evenals voor de uitzending zaterdag.

----------


## VLtv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> ...



Wel straf, ik loop hier al zeven dagen rond en ben je nog niet tegengekomen. Of kom je dikwijls tegen en ken je niet.
Straffer nog, ik geef al 4 dagen 10 volgspotters hun que's en daar zit geen Tom tussen...

Dus kom je morgen maar eens voorstellen.

P.S.: 2de grand ma stuurt de matrix.
P.P.S: 3 x generator= 1 x licht (bovenop al de huisstroom), 1 x geluid, 1 x video

----------


## axs

2VLtv : joe hef meel. 

Door verschuivingen in de crew zit ik er uiteindelijk niet meer als spotoperator. 
Tegengekomen zeker dus al wel... ik kom morgen wel ff langs

Grtz

tom

----------


## kokkie

Wie is er vergeten de beampjes in de parrenmatrix achter de presentatie allemaal hetzelfde te zetten?

Ziet er erg mooi uit, wel een beetje druk af en toe! Gelukkig heeft iemand de Pan/tilt van de 5en langs de trap los getrokken. 
Nog ruzie gehad met de shader bij Engeland? Ongetwijfeld, want ik kan me voorstellen hoe het plaatje eruit had moeten zien, maar zo komt het op mijn TV niet helemaal over.

Bottom line: Fantastische productie en je verbaast je iedere keer weer dat je ook met een beetje van die Limbo's op de vloer tot een mooi resultaat kan komen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## tuurKE

Show ziet er inderdaad indrukweekend uit. Of en toe een beetje teveel vant goede, maar het moet jong en hip zijn!

Wat mij wel een beetje stoorde waren de ledschermen achter op het podium tegen de loopbruggen. Persoonlijk had ik die trapvorm hierin weggewerkt, gewoon een paar planken tegenaan gezet. Geeft meteen en veel strakkere indruk. 

Voor de rest chapeau!!!!!

greetz Tuur

----------


## Dave C

Weet er iemand wat er zoal gebruikt is op gebied van video/led?
Voor de rest knappe productie, mooie integratie van licht, led en video.

Greetz
Dave

----------


## PeTAR

Schitterende show... de cameramannen wisten de draai knop van de kraan ook te vinden [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Helaas was er op de LED screens af en toe een raar geknipper te zien in de vorm van zwart/wit.

Goed gebruik gemaakt van de contructie van het pand!

----------


## Funkmaster

zeer mooie show... alleen jammer dat het wat mis ging met het scorebord toen UK(?) scores moest afroepen.
Iemand misschien nog wat fotos? Op tv gaat het soms allemaal zo snel...

----------


## axs

Show is redelijk goed verlopen... buiten een bepaald moment dat we gedeeltelijk zonder stroom zaten...
Frontlicht, volgspots, boosters,... zonder spanning.
Ff paniek in de keet maar na enkele minuten konden we weer verder op volle kracht.
Denk ook niet dat het veel mensen is opgevallen, tenzij je goed oplette en enkele dansers plots in het donker zag staan (en dan nog verder net bij gebruik van donkere kleuren als groen)

Foto's post ik morgen even, beetje selecteren en dan uploaden.

Grtz

----------


## Studio Moved

heb gisteren alleen de opening kunnen zien en vond het indrukwekkend!

zeer mooie show!

----------


## lucken

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dave C_
> 
> Weet er iemand wat er zoal gebruikt is op gebied van video/led?
> Voor de rest knappe productie, mooie integratie van licht, led en video.
> 
> Greetz
> Dave



Video FX kwamen van de Coolux Pandoras Box.

----------


## dj_janneke

ik ben er geweest.
licht was echt wel indrukwekkend.
matrix wall en led schermen vond ik wel mooi.
aleen geluid was niet zo optimaal
beetje te stil en veel bass.
maar toch megaschow. proficiat aan alle medewerkers :Wink: 

greetz 
jan

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_janneke_
> 
> ik ben er geweest.
> aleen geluid was niet zo optimaal
> beetje te stil en veel bass.
> greetz 
> jan



Heb ik wel eens meer gehoord bij D&B. Zeker als het hard moet gaan. Hangt natuurlijk ook een beetje af van waar je zit in zo'n grote hal. Sportpaleis heeft hetzelfde probleem.

greetz Tuur

----------


## jo vaes

Waarschijnlijk was het geluid nogal stil omdat het een live broadcast was. Ik ken eigenlijk niet veel van geluid maar ik denk dat dit toch wel de belangrijkste reden is wrm men niet voluit ging.

Mvg Jo

----------


## axs

Hierbij wat foto's van tijdens voorbereidingen, repetities, show en regie.
Andere volgen nog, staan momenteel op andere PC


Foto's voorbereidingen







Foto's repetities





foto's show











foto's regie



Virtuoso Main console




Virtuoso BU


GRANDMA + BU



ADB + BU (TV)


Speeltjes geluid en broadcast

----------


## LJ Bert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_janneke_
> ...



Dathet geluid niet hard stond is heel normaal. het is zoals Jo zei een live uitzending dus het mocht niet hard gaan.
Maar juist genoeg dat het hoorbaar was. Een ander ding is dat de PA minimum 12 meter hoog moest hangen (onderkant PA) daardoor was het al gene gemakkelijke opgave.
Vandaag is Dana Winner op dezelfde plaats nu hangt de PA 4 meter lager en er hangt dubbel van eurosong omdat het vandaag wel luid moet gaan...
Zal hier ook wat foto's van posten als ik tijd heb...

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Wat deed die nieuwe Yamaha tafel daar naast de Casmix?

----------


## LJ Bert

alle tafels lagen dubbel dus..
Podium 2 x yamaha PM1D
Voorkant ??? (demo model dat de vrt gekregen heeft) en een PM5D 
tijdens de show is ook regelmatig veranderd van tafel gewoon om te testen en het werkte  :Smile:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> 
> 
> Voorkant ??? (demo model dat de vrt gekregen heeft) en een PM5D 
> tijdens de show is ook regelmatig veranderd van tafel gewoon om te testen en het werkte



FOH tafel is van Salzbrenner Stagetec: Aurus. Audionetwerk is het Nexus systeem van dezelfde fabrikant. Kleinere broertje (Casmix 64) staat bij ons in het theater...

http://www.salzbrenner.de/

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> Dathet geluid niet hard stond is heel normaal. het is zoals Jo zei een live uitzending dus het mocht niet hard gaan.
> Maar juist genoeg dat het hoorbaar was. *Een ander ding is dat de PA minimum 12 meter hoog moest hangen (onderkant PA) daardoor was het al gene gemakkelijke opgave*.
> Vandaag is Dana Winner op dezelfde plaats nu hangt de PA 4 meter lager en er hangt dubbel van eurosong omdat het vandaag wel luid moet gaan...
> Zal hier ook wat foto's van posten als ik tijd heb...



Thanx Bert voor je uitleg, Verklaart ook waarom er veel bas te horen was in verhouding tot het hoog!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## stekelvarke

effe mijn mening over het ontwerp,
De parrenmatrix, verticale LED's en de parren die in het podium zaten waren erg mooi evenals de truss bollen bekleed met lampjes die naar mening verdubbelt mochten worden en op opvallendere plaatsen gehangen mochten worden.Ook de "ingang" die volledig bekleed was met VL5's was erg mooi. Maar de horizontale LED's vond ik net wat te hoekerig. Maartoch was dit was allesinds 1 van de mooiste shows die ik in ons belgenlandje gezien heb.

----------


## Nielsken

Mijn complimenten voor de show, ziet er goed uit op de foto's. Ik heb het helaas niet live kunnen zien.
Waarom hoor je nu niemand klagen over alle kabels die zomaar wild onder de tafels liggen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Proficiat

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik zit de foto's te bekijken en wanneer ik onderaan de serie ben beland realiseer ik mezelf dat ik 0 artiesten voorbij heb zien komen. Toegegeven: ze zijn nog niet zo groot maar ik vind toch dat een groot deel van de aandacht weg wordt getrokken door de enorme show die er rondom gebouwd wordt. Met die show is niks mis, erg gaaf zelfs, maar gaat het bij een dergelijk festival niet om de artiestjes die hun ding doen? Mag in een dergelijk ontwerp best wat rekening mee gehouden worden vind ik! 

Qua show: petje af! Gaaf ontwerp en vast ook een prima uitvoering daarvan.

----------


## pacosound

Schitterend...In 1 woord..schitterend..
En het leuke is dat ze op BVN (gezamelijk buitenlandse televisie zender van Belgie 1 en de Nederlandse Omroepen 1,2,3) een leuke report hadden laten zien in het Journaal van Belgie 1 zodat ik vanuit Aruba dit spektakel even 'Live' kon zien!!

...Schitterend.......schitterend!!!

Paco

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Zeker mooie show,zeker! Van die stroomuitval was niets te merken! 
Maar kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom ik 2 GrandMA's zie en 1 LightMA? Beetje overdreven?
Voor de rest: vind dat er wel een beetje troep ligt rond de regie, tijd voor Gemeente Groningen om even langs te komen? :Smile: 

Maar voor de rest zeer goed!

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MEEO Licht en Geluid_
> 
> Maar kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom ik 2 GrandMA's zie en 1 LightMA? Beetje overdreven?



Alles lezen, staat nl al vermeld...

1 virtuoso voor intelli
1 GMA voor video
1 GMA voor matrix
1 ADB voor TV

1 GMAlite BU
1 VIRTUOSO BU
1 ADB BU

----------


## elmer

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MEEO Licht en Geluid_
> 
> Zeker mooie show,zeker! Van die stroomuitval was niets te merken! 
> Maar kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom ik 2 GrandMA's zie en 1 LightMA? Beetje overdreven?
> Voor de rest: vind dat er wel een beetje troep ligt rond de regie, tijd voor Gemeente Groningen om even langs te komen?
> 
> Maar voor de rest zeer goed!




nog niet in de oosterpoort geweest zeker, daar kan je leuk shoppen hoor!! ok ze hebben geen GMA maar wel een Avo D4 en een AvoP2004.
en qua geluid is het helemaal uitzoeken daaro.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> nog niet in de oosterpoort geweest zeker, daar kan je leuk shoppen hoor!! ok ze hebben geen GMA maar wel een Avo D4 en een AvoP2004.
> en qua geluid is het helemaal uitzoeken daaro.



Bedoel je de oosterpoort in Groningen?
Nee nog nooit "achter de schermen" wezen kijken :Frown:

----------


## tt_1988

Ik vond de show ook ontzettend mooi gedaan qua licht! Ik zou heel graag meer rigging foto's zien en gewoon lekker veel foto's van de hele set-up.

Ik ben pas sinds kort bezig met licht en geluid. Heb 2 jaar op m'n oude school geholpen met toneel, ging heel professioneel naar mijn idee. Licht stelde natuurlijk niet veel voor, gewoon wat PAR-lampen, maar het geluid vond ik erg mooi geregeld: 

http://stud.hro.nl/0771591/techn1.JPG (ja dat ben ik op de foto, 1,5 jaar geleden)
http://stud.hro.nl/0771591/techn2.JPG (batterijen waren voortijdig op, niet oplaadbaar dus snel naar, jawel, het kruidvat!)

Ik heb expres links geplaatst en geen foto's, omdat dat niks met dit topic te maken heeft.

Momenteel doe ik de opleiding verpleegkunde, maar vindt professioneel licht gewoon ontzettend interessant. Om nou zelf een aantal moving heads aan te schaffen en daar mee te gaan spelen is me iets te duur, maar is het mogelijk om te helpen bij dit soort evenementen als soort van "hobby"? 

Ik denk dan absoluut niet aan achter zo'n lichtpaneel zitten, maar gewoon het "er bij zijn" lijkt me geweldig.

Sorry voor deze lange post, maar wilde mezelf ook even introduceren!

Vraagje nog: Die movingheads die nogal ontzettend veel gebruikt zijn, van welk merk waren die?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Martin Mac 2000 wash dacht ik. (13000 euro nieuw per stuk)

Voor de rest: Er bij zijn kan natuurlijk altijd. (Zo ben ik ook begonnen)
Zorg gewoon dat je veel lol hebt in het vak.

Greetz,
Mark

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik dacht dat de  heads aan de Verticale LED's VL-6en waren. Ik kan me vergissen, want zo heel veel heb ik er niet van gezien. Misschien kan axs uitsluitsel geven?

----------


## tt_1988

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MEEO Licht en Geluid_
> 
> Martin Mac 2000 wash dacht ik. (13000 euro nieuw per stuk)
> 
> Voor de rest: Er bij zijn kan natuurlijk altijd. (Zo ben ik ook begonnen)
> Zorg gewoon dat je veel lol hebt in het vak.
> 
> Greetz,
> Mark



Hmm, ja maar ik denk dat je dan spreekt over er bij zijn in het publiek. Ik zou bijvoorbeeld best wel een kijkje willen nemen bij de opbouw van zoeits.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> Ik dacht dat de  heads aan de Verticale LED's VL-6en waren. Ik kan me vergissen, want zo heel veel heb ik er niet van gezien. Misschien kan axs uitsluitsel geven?



Naast de 'frieten' (zoals die lange ledpanelen wel eens genoemd werden) hingen idd VL6-en.
Verder VL2500, VL3K en stagezooms.
MAC2000 aan de zijkanten voor het uitlichten van de dakconstructie
en nog enkele Syncrolites SX.

----------


## tt_1988

> citaat:
> Naast de 'frieten' (zoals die lange ledpanelen wel eens genoemd werden) hingen idd VL6-en.
> Verder VL2500, VL3K en stagezooms.
> MAC2000 aan de zijkanten voor het uitlichten van de dakconstructie
> en nog enkele Syncrolites SX.



Komen er nog meer foto's online? Of heb je alles erop gezet wat je had?

----------


## freak niels

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> ...



Maar is het geluid van de live opanames dan niet gewoon ingeprikt op de mengtafel? Dan kun je toch wel harder gaan lijkt mij. Ik zie dat vaker bij bepaalde live uitzendingen dat het geluid slecht is (bij Eurosong for Kids was dat echter niet zo) en dan vraag ik mij altijd af waarom ze niet inprikken op de mengtafel en eventueel voor de geluiden uit het publiek zoals geklap een paar extra microfoons neerzetten.

Ik vond het trouwens een erg mooie show, maar de led schermen kwamen op de televisie soms toch wat druk over.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tt_1988_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Heb nog wel wat foto's, maar om die allemaal online te zetten heeft in mijn ogen weinig zin. 
Ik heb de interessantse reeds online geplaatst.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door freak niels_
> Maar is het geluid van de live opanames dan niet gewoon ingeprikt op de mengtafel? Dan kun je toch wel harder gaan lijkt mij. Ik zie dat vaker bij bepaalde live uitzendingen dat het geluid slecht is (bij Eurosong for Kids was dat echter niet zo) en dan vraag ik mij altijd af waarom ze niet inprikken op de mengtafel en eventueel voor de geluiden uit het publiek zoals geklap een paar extra microfoons neerzetten.



Voor zover ik wat ken van geluid (en dat is echt niet veel) wordt er steeds een aparte mix gemaakt voor broadcasting.
Signalen worden dan opgesplitst naar de FOH desk, monitordesk en broadcasting desk.
De reden hiervoor is dat TV/opnames meestal een totaal andere mix nodig heeft dan hetgene wat bv voor de zaal noodzakelijk is.

Degenen die hier zeker een antwoord op kan geven is Lifesound. Weet dat hij regelmatig betrokken is bij broadcasting.

----------


## berolios

Op festivals wordt het meestal op de volgende manier aangepakt:
[list][*] TV-jongens krijgen alle kanalen gesplit (1 op 1 dus) [*] TV-jongens krijgen ook L/R mix uit FOH [*] Alle FX-returns op FOH worden naar een audio-group geroute, waar de TV-mannekes de uitgang voor krijgen [/list]

Verder vind ik de mixage van sommige TV-shows inderdaad ook echt niet goed. Dat is ook een van de redenen dat steeds meer bands ervoor kiezen NIET meer écht live op TV te spelen (ook steeds meer die bandjes die wél ook écht live kunnen spelen). Uiteraard is het ook vaak wél gewoon voor mekaar...

Oh ja, het volume in de zaal heeft dus echt helemaal niks met het al-dan-niet-TV-show-zijnde te maken. Zoals uit bovenstaand lijstje blijkt zijn zij in principe onafhankelijk. Het kan misschien met de capaciteit van het systeem te maken hebben, met de smaak van de FOH engineer (of regisseur), of misschien met beperkende geluidsnormen. In ieder geval NIET met de TV.

Kijk maar eens naar registraties van pak-'m-beet Rock Werchter, je ziet bij die beelden duidelijk de lens van sommige camera's trillen als de drummer een keer op zijn kick trapt. Da's dan toch ook een TV-registratie van een concert met behoorlijk pittig volume, niet?

Tjuss

----------


## lifesound

Op speciale aanvraag van axs...





> citaat:
> Heb ik wel eens meer gehoord bij D&B. Zeker als het hard moet gaan. Hangt natuurlijk ook een beetje af van waar je zit in zo'n grote hal. Sportpaleis heeft hetzelfde probleem.



Is niet onmiddelijk broadcast related, maar toch een korte reactie.

Te stil en veel bas heeft niets met d&b, noch met de zaal te maken.
Wel met de mix.
Of die mix goed of slecht was, daar spreek ik mij niet over uit aangezien ik niet aanwezig was.






> citaat:
> Dathet geluid niet hard stond is heel normaal. het is zoals Jo zei een live uitzending dus het mocht niet hard gaan.
> Maar juist genoeg dat het hoorbaar was



Heeft niet echt onmiddelijk te maken met het feit dat het een live uitzending is. Er zijn voldoende live uitzendingen waar de PA best wel doorbeukt.
Het heeft meer te maken met het feit dat het eigenlijk een TV-show is.
Daar is het namelijk de algemene regel dat het PA volume zich aanpast aan de wensen van de TV mixer. Die natuurlijk meestal zo stil mogelijk vraagt...

Echter ... aangezien het toch voor een vrij grote hoop volk moest versterkt worden, die op hun beurt toch wel wat in de sfeer moeten geraken voor een leuke publieksreactie, kan ik het mij slecht voorstellen dat het echt te stil was. Natuurlijk niet het algemene festival-volume.






> citaat:
> Maar is het geluid van de live opanames dan niet gewoon ingeprikt op de mengtafel? Dan kun je toch wel harder gaan lijkt mij. Ik zie dat vaker bij bepaalde live uitzendingen dat het geluid slecht is (bij Eurosong for Kids was dat echter niet zo) en dan vraag ik mij altijd af waarom ze niet inprikken op de mengtafel en eventueel voor de geluiden uit het publiek zoals geklap een paar extra microfoons neerzetten.



Er zijn live uitzendingen waar men inderdaad een L/R-signaal van de PA  neemt. Dit klinkt niet slecht, maar ook niet echt optimaal.
Het is inderdaad zo dat TV/Radio mixen toch een andere aanpak vergen dan een PA-mix. Het begint eigenlijk al met het feit dat je op een PA-installatie SUBs hebt staan. Er is ook het verschil in decibels.

Als er budget is voor een externe mix gebeurt het wat anders.
Er word dan van de PA-vrienden een split gevraagd van alle kanalen die vervolgens door transfo's gaan (aardlus e.d.).
Er worden dan ook speciale ambiance-micro's geplaatst voor applaus.

Er wordt dan een volledig aparte mix gemaakt, speciaal voor broadcast.

Vragen aan de FOH-mixer om een mix te maken met extra ambi-mics is redelijk onbegonnen werk.


Greetz!

----------


## Rock On

Misschien mosterd na de maaltijd, maar toch; puike show! Ik heb neit de hele show gezien, maar hier kunnen heel wat designers lering uit trekken.

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Matrixke

De reden dat het volume niet zo denderend hoog was heeft te maken dat er andere normen gelden als je met kinderen werkt. ik dacht dat de lmimiet gezet was op 95db maar daar ben ik niet helemaal zeker van.

----------


## BlueConfig

Heeft iemand foto's van de dimmercity (voor par matrix)??? Dit zou'k toch wel eens willen zien !!!!!

Er waren toch 420 dimmerkanalen he? 

Trouwens die pars die in een rechte lijn (foto3 van de opbouw pagina2)in het publiek zaten heb ik lik nie echt gebruikt zien worden? Iemand anders wel? En wat voor effect gaf dat?

----------


## bjqrn



----------


## bjqrn



----------


## bjqrn



----------


## stekelvarke

hoe gaan de dimkanlen naar boven? met allemaal apparte harting? Dan wens ik degene die de harting kabels mag trekken veel succes toe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ_matthias

dit doet mij denken aan de handtekening van iemand die ik ooit zag:
"een kabelsoep is nooit lekker"

----------


## bjqrn

[FONT=Times New Roman]Och ja kabel soep helaas kan het nog niet draadloos.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]En ja het waren allemaal losse multis.[/FONT]

----------


## BlueConfig

goh bjqrn dit is echt zalig 

Had er niet meer op gehoopt. Is idd kabelsoep en toch vind ik ze lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Zag trouwens eerst geen merktekens maar ze zijn er toch! (witte tape rond de harting?)

Maar zeer bedankt voor de foto's!!! Mag ik vragen wat uw job daar was bjqrn?

en welke dimmers werden gebruik?

----------


## bjqrn

[FONT=Verdana]Wij hebben deze productie uitgevoerd, In samen werking met Painting white light & ETF.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En natuurlijk met nog een aantal bedrijven ontwerper enz.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dimmer merk kan ik je niet noemen op dit moment kan ik wel op terug komen als je dat zou willen weten.[/FONT]

----------


## stekelvarke

Wie zijn wij? EML?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> Zag trouwens eerst geen merktekens maar ze zijn er toch! (witte tape rond de harting?)



Yeah right. Ooit gehoord van het merken van kabels in het geval je spul er nog eens uitgaat of als je storing moet zoeken?

----------


## BlueConfig

euh, zeker, wrm dacht je dat ik er achter zocht?

ben nieuwschierig, hoe merken ze? vond het niet direct beetje zoeken en je vindt het antwoord zelf!

nogmaal bedankt bjqrn, en die dimmermerken als je het tegekomt weet ik het graag maar ge moet geen extra efforts doen, oor ge zijt al wreed bedankt!

----------


## bjqrn

Waar maken we ons druk over geloof me dat alles dubbel gemerkt is.......
Op elke dimmer hangt nog eens appart wat per kanaal gepatch is + een fase berekingen + DMX Adressen. Is voldoende.

Nee ik ben van vetech je kunt op onze site nog wel wat foto's vinden site is nog niet hellemaal af maar daar werken we aan hopen er op dat teksten er volgende week in kunnen.

----------


## axs

Dimmers die gebruikt werden voor de matrix op JESC zijn dimracks van LLT. (48x2kW)

----------


## jaspertje

iemand enig ide hoeveel km multi kabel hier ligt ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bjqrn

Willen jullie dat echt weten ? Nou hier een kleine indruk.

60   x   Harting 10 mtr       
75   x   Harting 20 mtr       
65   x   Harting 30 mtr           x   Parallel Split       



100   x   Soca 5 mtr       
150   x   Soca 10 mtr       
235   x   Soca 20 mtr       
250   x   Soca 30 mtr       
50   x   Parallel Split       
220   x   Break out           x   Break in

----------


## axs

> Willen jullie dat echt weten ? Nou hier een kleine indruk.



Verbaas me er ook over... net als welk type dimmers er werden gebruikt.
Nu ja... zoals je ziet, als ik het antwoord weet geef ik het ook wel, maar snap die getallen-fetish niet. :EEK!:

----------


## jaspertje

60   x   Harting 10 mtr       (600 meter)
75   x   Harting 20 mtr       (1500 meter)
65   x   Harting 30 mtr       (1950 meter)   
100   x   Soca 5 mtr       (500 meter)
150   x   Soca 10 mtr      (1500 meter)
235   x   Soca 20 mtr       (4700 meter)
250   x   Soca 30 mtr       (7500 meter)

dus : 78250 meter ( 78.25 km)

je zou het maar in de knup hebben zitten

mvg jaspertje

----------


## bjqrn

Shuko was pas echt veel.  :Smile:

----------


## axs

> 60 x Harting 10 mtr (600 meter)
> 75 x Harting 20 mtr (1500 meter)
> 65 x Harting 30 mtr (1950 meter) 
> 100 x Soca 5 mtr (500 meter)
> 150 x Soca 10 mtr (1500 meter)
> 235 x Soca 20 mtr (4700 meter)
> 250 x Soca 30 mtr (7500 meter)
> 
> dus : 78250 meter ( 78.25 km)
> ...



Zal ik nu wel met mijn reken-fetish zijn, maar je hebt 60km kabel meer dan wat gebruikt is...

----------


## kokkie

Ik ben wel een beetje verbaasd over de losse rondzwervende Powerlock connectoren. Ik probeer mijn voedingen toch altijd een beetje netjes te houden (net als heel DC, maar uiteindelijk blijft het lastig) en zorg ervoor dat alle 5 de connecties netjes naast elkaar leggen. Het is niet dat ik bang ben voor stroom, maar voor dit soort 200 tot 400A aansluitingen moet je wel respect hebben.

----------

